# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for November 2015

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab ´s winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Bite a DC. Describe what happens and/or how they react. _(Spaceline)_
*Basic Task ii* - Ask a DC to tell you a joke _(Rodrodrod)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Crumple up the entire scene in front of you with your hands like it's just a drawing on a piece of paper: describe where you are once you do this. _(FryingMan)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Communicate telepathically with animals/humans _(Xvaiuer)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Create a paradox _(Sensei)_

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun!

----------


## imazu

Omg yayy!! This is gonna be fun  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

Bite a DC?..... These things are bait  :woohoo: 
My mother always said I played with my food  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun folks!

----------


## FryingMan

Hah!   I didn't even vote this time around and I got one in.   Now I *have* to do it!   Woohoo, it's a cool one I think!

Bite Joke Crumple 'path!
Bite Joke Crumple 'path!
Paradox! Paradox! Ra Ra RA!

----------


## woblybil

> Hah!   I didn't even vote this time around and I got one in.   Now I *have* to do it!   Woohoo, it's a cool one I think!
> 
> Bite Joke Crumple 'path!
> Bite Joke Crumple 'path!
> Paradox! Paradox! Ra Ra RA!



Yah, Watch this .
For once in thee years i'm going to be first,My wings otter change color tho..
 And here's a tip, If you bite her on the butt it's going to get much-much better  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task I
 10/31
4:00pm I woke up in my bed in a woods by a stream, I don't usually sleep in a woods so I'm dreaming (I think) After a quick check of my hands I see my fingers are split into a dozen or more wiggling finger tips and I'm off ..I paddle over the stream for a bit and see a girl with her red dress pulled up peeing on a flower so I go to join in the fun, I said "Come on, Lets go flying and pee on things" 
(About now was when I remembered I was supposed to bite her) 
*Spoiler* for _spoiler for the fun part_: 




Her underpants were rolled down around her knees and I thought "She can't fly that way, I better help her" As I was pulling them off from behind I bit her on the butt and she was yummy and tasted like girl which heated things up (a lot)so I stood up and nibbled her neck and drilled her from behind and we blew up! 




Now I was halfway awake but I laid still trying find the same dream. It does not often work but this time it did!

In a short grayscale spell I decided to spin her back and as it brightened up we were wearing only long tee shirts like, Flying around holding hands and peeing on anything small and helpless (Frogs, Bugs,etc) until it made a flood which trapped some people on an island in it. I said "Jeez, We better go help those people" We flew out to the island and made a trench with our hands in red dirt for the stream to run around the people and the damn train blew again and woke me up for good.......
 ::yddd:: 

PS: This dreamboat girl also had strawberry red hair and eyes ........

----------


## KestrelKat

These could be fun  ::D: 
Will try for all of them hopefully!

----------


## dolphin

I like these tasks! Hopefully, I could get back on track with my lucid dreaming and complete a couple.

----------


## FryingMan

> Completed Basic Task I



That's just so…woblybil!    Fantastic.

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 
I feel like an outcast.. Out of 86,208 members i'm the only one with wings?  
You guys ate too much candy    ::yddd::

----------


## imazu

> I feel like an outcast.. Out of 86,208 members i'm the only one with wings?  
> You guys ate too much candy



Hey calm down there buddy!  :tongue2: 
Did Basic I last night.

I DEILD into my house and phase out the window into a bright sunny sky. I look around and see a parking lot to the left. I spot a dark grey cat. I think about biting it but don't want a mouthful of fur and I think a human interaction would be more fun anyways. I see an old woman carrying an armload of groceries to her navy blue Ford Explorer so I grin and swoop down. I bite her shoulder really hard but not enough to draw blood. She goes, "ow, OW, OOWWWWWW!!! D:<" but doesn't look at me or stop walking with the groceries lol. I laugh and fly off. I spot a little girl and think about biting her too but decide I'd feel too mean haha.

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _Task of The Month_: 



_
 When did you go back to bed? Activity upon Waking up and Back to Bed? Wrote in my DJ and then I got up and washed my face and then went to bed at 5:00 am.
 How long it took to fall to back to sleep or enter the lucid? not long.
Lucid Goal(s): Task of The Month, Basic ii_ 

Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/laur...asic-ii-71059/

I recall that I walked into my barn in a dream in the evening. It was about this time of the year and we just finished up cleaning the barn and the horses stalls, like we did when we were younger.  :wink2:   This is when  I noticed that my mom was up in the loft. 
 I remember that she was sitting up there like a little kid swinging her  legs off the side of the edge of the loft.  She was also puffing on a cigar and making halos smoke rings. She never smokes in real life. I thought this was weird that she was smoking.
So, this is when I decided to float a little and Ask her if I knew her. She respond with "No!! Who are you!" This is when I asked,_ "Can you tell me a joke?"_  She was too busy smoking to respond again. I needed to do my TOTM.
My sister walked in from the other side of the barn. At this point I was floating about 5 feet off the ground. I knew that I was lucid dreaming. I asked my sister if she knew who I was? She answered with, _ "No!"_
I asked her if she can fly. 
She gave me a strange look and she retorted with, _ "No!! What are you a duck?"_ 
 I responded with, _"No! I'm not a duck, as far as you know."_ Then I asked, her to tell me a joke. She did.
She said, _"Okay!! A precious little girl walks into a Pets Mart Shop and asks, in the sweetest little lisp, between two missing teeth, "Excuthe me, mithter, do you keep widdle wabbits?"
As the shopkeeper's heart melts, he gets down on his knees so that he's on her level and asks, "Do you want a widdle white wabbit, or a thoft and fuwwy, bwack wabbit, or maybe one like that cute widdle bwown wabbit over there?"
She, in turn, blushes, rocks on her heels, puts her hands on her knees, leans forward and says, in a tiny quiet voice,
"I don't think my python weally gives a thit!!"_
I just laughed at her.  Then I woke up!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Hah!   I didn't even vote this time around and I got one in.   Now I *have* to do it!   Woohoo, it's a cool one I think!



Haha same, I have voted for your paper crumpling task a couple of times in previous months, but the one month I didn't vote, it finally got picked.  :tongue2: 

I'm interested to see what people will come up with for the paradox task!

----------


## woblybil

> Hey calm down there buddy! 
> Did Basic I last night.
> 
> I DEILD into my house and phase out the window into a bright sunny sky. I look around and see a parking lot to the left. I spot a dark grey cat. I think about biting it but don't want a mouthful of fur and I think a human interaction would be more fun anyways. I see an old woman carrying an armload of groceries to her navy blue Ford Explorer so I grin and swoop down. I bite her shoulder really hard but not enough to draw blood. She goes, "ow, OW, OOWWWWWW!!! D:<" but doesn't look at me or stop walking with the groceries lol. I laugh and fly off. I spot a little girl and think about biting her too but decide I'd feel too mean haha.



Whew, I was worried about being set upon by a flight of enemy fighters with no wingman  ::yddd::

----------


## Wambou

I wish I saw the TOTM earlier, I and a LD on the 1st of November without anything to do. Now, if I manage to get lucid, I'll give it a try and post here my attempt  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> I wish I saw the TOTM earlier, I and a LD on the 1st of November without anything to do. Now, if I manage to get lucid, I'll give it a try and post here my attempt



Post your attempt on the TOTM thread (pass or fail) it makes good reading and if you complete a task you get these snazzy wings  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

These tasks are COOL!

edit: Some of you are in usergroups that conflict with the winging process. I believe I resolved the issue, but please PM me or gab if something still doesn't look right.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hehe yesterday i´ve read the tasks and thought: "hm a joke cant be that difficult for some wings" and imagined how stupid it would be if "my joke" would be something like a a ball rolling around the corner and falls over...
had a short nld this morning where i was on my way from university to somewhere going a street and thinking "yea still need to get a joke from someone. might be something like xy and i would answer xy." then i looked up and was confused where i was and where i need to go. sure no reason to get lucid from it... 
but yea i see it as a sign and till the end of the month i get a joke from my subconscious come what may!  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

I asked a spinner dolphin I was riding to tell me a joke. I could hardly understand anything through her squeaky gibberish, though. Something about inflation.

----------


## woblybil

I have got to stop biting my DC's, I already did that task  :smiley: 

*Spoiler* for _Bite_: 




11/04
3:30 pm It started riding bicycles with a blonde DC I have never seen before, As we rode I kept in front and couldn't help looking back up her short-shorts, somehow it turned into us walking on a bicycle wheel suspended by an axle on the side of a pole, I was on the bottom of it walking upside down with her on the top right side up and she caught me staring up her shorts and said something I didn't understand but I said "It's my dream and I'll look if I want to", I dropped off the wheel and flew up and bit her right between the drumsticks as the wheel dropped off and rolled around in several circles and fell over becoming a pile of bicycle junk with chains, fenders and handlebars sticking up and I started laughing at the junkpile, I forgot the girl because I couldn't control my laughing and in the end it woke me up 


  ::yddd::

----------


## dolphin

I bit a DC

November TOTM basic - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> I then came across a little girl with short, blond hair. She was holding cherry tomatoes in her hand. I moved my mouth towards her hand, but it was out of reach once again. I finally grabbed her hand and yanked it towards my mouth before I bit down on her finger until she felt some pain. I walked away, done with the task when I heard her muttering something. "Is she saying sick ass?" I thought. I listened closer. "Sickest!" Sickest!" she muttered. Then she approached me. "Do you need anything?" I patted her head. "I don't need anything." I woke up.



In an earlier lucid I also attempted grabbing the dream scene and crumpling up like paper but couldn't. I'll try to complete at least one advanced task.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lol sick ass

----------


## woblybil

> I bit a DC
> 
> November TOTM basic - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 
> 
> In an earlier lucid I also attempted grabbing the dream scene and crumpling up like paper but couldn't. I'll try to complete at least one advanced task.



Always bite the girls.. Even if they smoke cigars  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Always bite the girls.. Even if they smoke cigars



 ::teeth:: 
.

----------


## Chessica

Ok, so I've completed my first TOTM! I bit a DC!  ::D: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ches...-months-71187/

----------


## woblybil

> Ok, so I've completed my first TOTM! I bit a DC! 
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ches...-months-71187/




I got this from your DJ.

"vBulletin Message
Invalid Dream Journal specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"

Post it here and go to admissions groups in the control panel and apply to the basic group.

Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## ElsiaStar

I attempted the basic task last night but there was no one around to bite :/

I've never done a TOTM before so this is very interesting to me! Will try again.

----------


## Chessica

Sorry if the link was broken.  :smiley:  It works just fine for me. I'll post the DJ-entry below (couldn't get the spoiler thingy to work):

I haven't been actively trying to get lucid for almost a year, but a few days ago I started reading about lucid dreams again and started doing the nose plug RC in waking life. I had a semi-lucid dream the first night, just doing the nose plug and realizing I was dreaming, but lost lucidity almost a once. But tonight I had a real lucid! 

I was standing in my mothers old house. I was in the toilet, only it didn't look like the real toilet - it was more of a public toilet with several doors/booths (that is a really strong dream sign for me). I walked out the door and closed it, but thought to myself "such a toilet would be a common occurrence in a dream, maybe I should go back in and do a RC." So I did. Went back in and did a nose plug. It worked! I could breathe! I almost could not believe it, everything felt so real. I didn't expect it to be a dream! I decided totest gravity and started jumping small jumps into he air. The ceiling was low, so I could not jump high, but I could feel a slight difference in gravity, as I didn't fall down as quickly as I expected. I went out of the toilet, and downstairs. I jumped up and flew in to the living room, staying about mid air. I saw H. sitting on the couch. I tried to remind myself it was a dream by saying it loud to myself. ", It's a dream, it's a dream" Then I remembered I should probably try to stabilize he dream. I remembered a method I'd read about where you should "make out" with the ground. Haha. So I did, I lay down on the floor and started making out with it. I could feel my lips on the wood, and felt my hands rubbing it. I started thinking how it probably wasn't a good idea to be kissing a floor (bacteria, although at the same time I realized it didn't really matter as it was only a dream), I decided the dream was stable enough and got up. I looked around me. H. was still on the couch. I got really excited, and tried remembering what I wanted to do if I got lucid. Nothing, could not remember anything. But wait, suddenly I remembered the task of the month! I should bite H, and see how he reacts! I went to him laughing, bent down and bit his shoulder. I could feel the fabric of his shirt in my mouth, but i wasn't a very hard bite. He started laughing too, and that was the only reaction I got. I thought "what else? What should I do with my lucid?" I was looking in my purse and found a large baguette with chocolate stuffing and frosting. I shared it with H, it tasted delicious! (this was not intentional, but I was still lucid) I asked H if we could go outside, thinking I wanted to do something more with my LD, and he said I could go visit the kitten in the apartment down by the river. Apparently there was a kitten in need of some food and cuddles. Obviously I thought this was a great idea, and went to the kitchen to find some cat food or tuna or something to bring. At this point the dream was taking over the plot, and I lost lucidity. 

The dream continued on and I remember something about a kitten, but not much else. I remember a lot of other dream fragments from the night too, but the lucid is the vivid one, and the one I feel is important to write down. So great to have had a lucid again after not thinking about dreams for so long! I have to dust off my LD-abilities and start doing my RC's and WBTB's again.

----------


## woblybil

> I attempted the basic task last night but there was no one around to bite :/
> 
> I've never done a TOTM before so this is very interesting to me! Will try again.



Tonight we will all be out there for you to bite  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

> Sorry if the link was broken.  It works just fine for me. I'll post the DJ-entry below (couldn't get the spoiler thingy to work):
> 
> I haven't been actively trying to get lucid for almost a year, but a few days ago I started reading about lucid dreams again and started doing the nose plug RC in waking life. I had a semi-lucid dream the first night, just doing the nose plug and realizing I was dreaming, but lost lucidity almost a once. But tonight I had a real lucid! 
> 
> I was standing in my mothers old house.



Yay-Fantastic  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> he said I could go visit the kitten in the apartment down by the river. Apparently there was a kitten in need of some food and cuddles



Them DCs distracting us by sending us on long quests  :Mad:

----------


## obfusc8

A failed attempt at the bite a DC task last night, followed by a cheeky bit of DC nibbling... yeah not really a bite, I know, I'll try again!  :Cheeky: 


*Spoiler* for _#1_: 



Flicking through a large yearbook style album with photographs of orphan kids dressed up in Halloween costumes. They look evil, so it doesn't do a good job of encouraging people to adopt. The later pages of the book contain pictures of goldfish. Under the pictures are price tags. Some of them cost over £100.

Looking up from the catalogue I see Major Lilywhite from iZombie talking to a receptionist. I become lucid and walk away, rubbing my hands to stabilize. In the next room is a blonde woman wearing a black hoodie. She seems familiar. It's AW, a girl I went to school with. 

Recalling the task I politely ask if I can bite her. She looks concerned.
"Just on the shoulder. It won't hurt."  :mwahaha: 
She nods so I hold her arms and attempt to bite her shoulder. My mouth closes on nothing as I wake.





*Spoiler* for _#2_: 



I'm in bed cuddling with a girl I assume is my partner AB. As things get more intimate it becomes clear this is actually AW from the previous dream. This causes me to become lucid. Recalling the task I nibble her shoulder a bit, but, well, have other stuff than the TOTM on my mind too ya know? And the rest of the dream is x-rated as you might have guessed... :;-):

----------


## fogelbise

Well, I was aiming to do the telepathy and joke tasks but no DC's around until a later LD and with it being Cameron Diaz I had other priorities. Interesting notes at the bottom of spoiler regarding induction and new twist on a teleportation method.


*Spoiler* for _excerpt_: 



...I point out how many stars are visible then see 4 stars tightly clustered and 4 more the same elsewhere. What?? I must be dreaming (incredulously)!! Hand=6 fingers against starlight. I float up and what to do? I think of TOTM and look around, no one around any longer and dark and I dive down and pop back up a few times and get a water effect and now I'm totally swimming. It is getting brighter and brighter so I swim to shore. The waves are lapping all the way against this building I decide to explore looking for people but no one around it seems. There is a vending machine on the far side of the room. I look around some more before I feel my arm. I'm on my back and arm right one is above my head and sore I adjust and feel need to pee and get up.

*Red formation in sky DILD!

*Cameron Diaz DILD!

Induction notes: reading an older eBook by Marc Vanderkeere (thanks for mentioning him FryingMan) I realized the potential in breaking off from SSILD when HI's start and setting specific intentions during this phase when your brain is more accepting of taking such intentions into the dream state...basically you set those intentions during the phase in which you are experiencing HI's. This is not part of regular SSILD.

I decided to use the diving down motion to teleport after using diving down or ducking back into the water in describing a method to extend dreams (in my dream control workbook), thinking of it as a pre-DEILD. Some of my favorite LD's have come from restarting in water or ocean thinking of it like a water rebirth.

----------


## Ajanime22

> *Spoiler* for _Task of The Month_: 
> 
> 
> 
> _
>  When did you go back to bed? Activity upon Waking up and Back to Bed? Wrote in my DJ and then I got up and washed my face and then went to bed at 5:00 am.
> • How long it took to fall to back to sleep or enter the lucid? not long.
> Lucid Goal(s): Task of The Month, Basic ii_ 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! That is GOLD!!!

----------


## SuckerPunch

I read these tasks before going to sleep last night. I was half lucid at one point and asked a middle aged woman to tell me a joke...for some reason it set her off! She was livid and just unloaded on me, I swear I must of got called every cuss word in the book. 

It ended with her calling me a "f*cking [email protected]" and storming off.  I was just as confused in the dream as when I woke up...I guess she either hates jokes or has a really dark and vulgar sense of humor.  :Uhm:  ::whyme::

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Well, I just ended the longest dry spell I've had since I started trying to lucid dream! (I'm not even going to try to work out how long, it'd be too depressing!)

I think it started with a DEILD. I see an open air scene bathed in sunshine, I'm floating a few feet above the ground looking along a stony path through dry hilltop grass.

I know I'm lucid and decide to try to remember the TOTM. I use a number/rhyme mnemonic system: 1 bun - bite the bun; 2 shoe - big floppy clown shoes (joke); 3 tree - it's a picture of a tree and I'm scrunching it up in my fist: 4 door - the door opens into the back of somebody's head and I can see into their mind; 5 hive - I'll tell you how this signifies a paradox when I've had a go at seeing it, it's a particular paradox that if like to announce along with my description of how my subconscious interprets it!

So, I look along the path and see a couple walking along hand in hand, I don't recall what the chap looked like, but the girl was tall and slim, perhaps in her mid thirties. She has longish thick black curly hair and dark olive skin, she looks perhaps Turkish or Greek. I swoop down to them and say I've been dared to bite someone. They look confused but not too perturbed and she lifts her right hand to my mouth. I take her hand and bite the blade of her palm. As I bite, I decide that actually biting off a piece of her would be more fun than just nibbling, so I bite harder. I can feel the bone in her hand and decide I can bite through it if it's just a little softer. With a slight crunch, I bite through the bone and take a chunk out of her hand. The texture is soft and slightly granular, something like a cross between an gummy sweet and halva, but tastes of absolutely nothing, sadly. The couple are still standing there looking nonplussed and thankfully not seeking revenge for my impromptu cannibalism...

SammyTheSnake

----------


## imazu

Completed Advanced II:

I'm at my Dad's house trying to comfort a crying friend. This somehow leads to a large-scale family conflict and two sides of the family decide they're going to battle it out outside. I get dragged into it along with my friend, luckily we end up on the same "team". Everyone is supposed to claim a little remote control vehicle which are supposed to fly around with us sitting on them. We're going to use them for battle. So I'm trying to find one and some lady starts counting down like, "THREE! TWO!.." and I'm frantically looking around. She yells, "ONE!" and everyone flies up into the air on their tiny cars and I finally find one before joining in. As this goes on, we all turn into little flying insects. I'm a green moth and I'm trying to get away from a yellow butterfly and a wasp who're on the other team. We fly inside a store and the abrupt change of scenery, coupled with the weirdness of being a bug, trigger my lucidity. I feel invisible and weightless like a sometimes do and I float around the store getting my wits together. I think about the TOTM to communicate with someone or an animal telepathically. I look around and see Bernie Sanders at the counter with some woman and they're talking to the clerk. I fly up to him and he notices me even though I'm invisible. I concentrate on his mind and send some phrases towards him, like talking in my head. I say, "How are you? What's up?" etc. He responds with two sentences. The first one is longer and I don't really recall it, but the second one is, "I'm the King!" When he says this he turns into a cartoon carp fish with long whiskers, a scepter, a robe and a crown. I ask him to repeat himself and he does so, turning back into his human form, then back into the fish at the end again. I ask him what this means and he turns into a transformer toy and his head rolls backwards and he says something I don't recall. All of the words were in my head, not out loud.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Failed 3 times Basic II; Completed two times Advanced II:


*Spoiler* for _Failed Basic II: one and two_: 



....an average looking redhead girl crosses my way. i turn around stop her and kiss her directly. i´ve ask her if she might tell me a joke. "hmm nah dont know one...". my hair is in my face and bothering me. i put it away and fall into the void. i know i am still dreaming because some music is playing so i am singing with it and move my hips like i would do naughty things or lets say dance. i wait some time and suddenly are in my bed. a really really beautiful girl with relatively short reddish purple hair is sitting on my and wants to kiss me. while she approaches me i do a nosepinch just to be sure. she kisses me and i tell her something like "unfortunately this is just a dream" she looks sad for a moment like i would have degraded her. i smile to her and we talk a little. i ask her if she wants us to undress our underclothes. i start with my boxers and she with her top. while we undress i ask her if she might tell me a joke. she answers straight forward: "hmm all jokes i have are incubated" i look at her and am surprised....





*Spoiler* for _Failed Basic II: three_: 



...i stand up and keep going to a table where two or three men are sitting. i talk to one of them a little and then ask him if he might tell me a joke. "nah i dont know/remember any jokes......... no good atleast" i say "nevermind tell me one" the second guy intermeddle with some stupid stuff i dont remember....





*Spoiler* for _Advanced II: One_ : 



 ....its an big adult rhino. he stops infront of the truck and scrape with the hooves. i remember the tasks of the month again and see that it wont tell me a joke but i might communicate with it via telepathy. i climb a little bit down so i get closer and hold my hand on my temple and think "let us be friends". i repeat it over and over. i decide to climb down a little further but the rhino starts running again furious in my direction i go up a little so he cant hit me. he runs past me and i think telepathically "HEY!" and he stops and turns and look at me. i again repeat let us be friends and he runs back where he was standing before. i repeat the sentence some times more and decide to climb down "what the hell should happen. this is a dream he cant really hurt me" i climb down on the ground and he starts running in my direction again. i kneel down and open my arms. he turns into a small (baby?) rhino who jumps into my arms and starts licking my face like a dog would do. 
i wake up and feel really happy. 





*Spoiler* for _Advanced II: Two_: 



.....i move in the direction of the big building and see some horses. i look closer and notice that they are no horses but unicorns. one has cut of wings. i pet him a little and keep going. i see an orangutan crossing my way and again i put my hand to my temple and say telepathically "hey come to me" he looks shortly at me but keeps running. i look determining and he stops and approaches me. i sit on the ground and he jumps into my lap and i pet him. we communicate a little (cant tell if with words or telepathically) he tells me something i dont remember and i tell him he smells good (i actually cant remember a smell) he says thanks but the thing he put in his fur is itching or something.... 




who would thought that it is that difficult to get a joke out of a DC?! the answer of the second DC really confused me! she seems to be an "advanced" DC i´ve never met before... lets see if i can meet her again!

Here the DJ Entry for those who want to read the whole dreams. they where very cool and memorable for me!

yay finally some wings again so i can vote for the next totms. 

i´m sad noone postet anything about a paradox so far or did i just missed it?

i sure will try to tickle one little joke out of the dc´s in my next lucid... or i will have to bite one but i dont like the imagination... especially after SammyTheSnake´s description...  :Sad:

----------


## woblybil

> Failed 3 times Basic II; Completed two times Advanced II:
> i´m sad noone postet anything about a paradox so far or did i just missed it?
> 
> i sure will try to tickle one little joke out of the dc´s in my next lucid... or i will have to bite one but i dont like the imagination... especially after SammyTheSnake´s description...



SammyTheSnake missed the "Bite" thing and thought he was supposed to "Eat" his DC.. Actually I have found them quite tasty..

PS: In my last non-lucid my DC bit me ......  ::yddd::

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I had a totally freaking awesome non-lucid last night (actually, a late afternoon snooze) in which I was a cold-war experiment cyborg saving the world, but nobody bit me...

I was going to say that I didn't forget that the challenge was to "bite" not "eat" but then I realised actually I did forget and just retrospectively justified that going on to bite a little harder was still included in just biting  ::-P:  Retrospective justification is one of the bad habits we humans are somewhat prone to...

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Intet

> Failed 3 times Basic II; Completed two times Advanced II:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Failed Basic II: one and two_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an average looking redhead girl crosses my way. i turn around stop her and kiss her directly. i´ve ask her if she might tell me a joke. "hmm nah dont know one...". my hair is in my face and bothering me. i put it away and fall into the void. i know i am still dreaming because some music is playing so i am singing with it and move my hips like i would do naughty things or lets say dance. i wait some time and suddenly are in my bed. a really really beautiful girl with relatively short reddish purple hair is sitting on my and wants to kiss me. while she approaches me i do a nosepinch just to be sure. she kisses me and i tell her something like "unfortunately this is just a dream" she looks sad for a moment like i would have degraded her. i smile to her and we talk a little. i ask her if she wants us to undress our underclothes. i start with my boxers and she with her top. while we undress i ask her if she might tell me a joke. she answers straight forward: "hmm all jokes i have are incubated" i look at her and am surprised....
> 
> ...



Basic II just says "ask a DC to tell you a joke;" it doesn't require that the DC actually tell you one. You succeeded at Basic Task II.

I also succeeded at Basic Task II last night:

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I had gone to prison for two years. Some people had helped me escape, but I was only taking a daylong break from being in prison and was going to go back before anyone found out I was gone. The people who had helped me escape took be to a tethered airship floating in the sky. I jumped off the airship and started flying, leaving the group to fly over the houses on the street where I live. I thought that even though I was going to have to be in prison for two years, I would still be free in my dreams. This made it occur to me that I was dreaming. I landed at an intersection where the street that my house is on meets a busier street. I saw a woman pushing a stroller on the other side, and I decided to cross the street to ask her for a joke. There were cars coming, so I created a force field to protect myself as I crossed the street. Right as I said to  the DC "tell me a joke," two cars bounced off the force field and went flying. I don't remember what the woman said, but it was a non-joke that started with "I'm concerned that..." I then turned right and started walking along the street, which in the dream had a lot fewer buildings on it than it does in waking life. I decided to try teleporting to a high fantasy setting, so I closed my eyes and spun around. However, I still found myself in the same place when I opened my eyes. The dream then destabilized and I woke up.

----------


## obfusc8

Is there a limit of one task per dream? Anyway, success!  :smiley: 

Bite a DC / Ask a DC to tell you a joke

*Spoiler* for _#1_: 



...(This was a long dream. I became lucid early in it, so cutting to the important bit) ... Outside a group of teenagers are sitting around on what looks like the rubble of stone columns. Remembering the TOTM I bite down on the nearest girl's shoulder without asking. She makes an 'eeep' noise, but I don't bite hard enough to break the skin. Material taste and feel fills my mouth. 

The rest of the students look amused by my antics, so I ask a young black guy if he knows any jokes. He shakes his head. I ask the next guy and he says something about 'days with ands'. Is that supposed to be a riddle? The rest of them seem confused as well. Erm. Whatever. 

All right, I'll start then... "Why does everyone like the mushroom?.... Because he's a funghi to be with!" My weak joke gets a few smiles. "Okay, now you tell me a joke." They put their heads together to confer, as if this is a difficult question.  ::|:  Great. 




Crumpling up the dream scene (failed) / Telepathy

*Spoiler* for _#2_: 



...(another long one, had been lucid for a while)... Heading outside I find a motorbike, a Ducati Monster with red frame this time. Seeing me standing next to it a red haired DC tells me she likes my ride. Recalling the other TOTM I attempt to take the entire scene and crumple it up like paper. It doesn't work. I try multiple times. Bah!

The street is now a room though and contains several random people who are chatting casually, and the red haired girl is still paying attention to me. I decide to use telepathy on them and send out a mental command for them to all behave like zombies. Instantly they raise their arms and start shambling around looking for brains. Heh.  ::D: 

The red haired girl paws at me. Still using telepathy I ask if she wants to have sex with me. She agrees, but apparently wants to have sex on the motorbike. 0.o It seems to have vanished though. I whistle and see the bike roll up outside the window, meanwhile we've already got started...




edit for formating  :tongue2:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Basic II just says "ask a DC to tell you a joke;" it doesn't require that the DC actually tell you one. You succeeded at Basic Task II.



YOU made yourself a friend with this statement  :smiley: 
edited my previous post to succeeded  :tongue2: 


[Edit] damnit i cant change it anymore. who cares  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I didn't get another task but it was funny so I'll tell it..

11/14               T-rex
7:00pm After a dinner of two huge homemade tacos made with my own taco seasoning and covered with lettuce,tomato,salsa,cheese and big gobs of french onion dip a nap was in order. It wasn't long before I was in a building basement with people running helter-skelter to get away from a T-Rex that just barely fit but was coming my way, I knew it was a dream and I was supposed to do tasks or something but I didn't want to change it because it looked like fun.."This way I yelled, Get in the elevator" and most of them did as I floated up to let them run thru the doorway that I was standing in,
All that was left was a pair of pastel blue rollie-pollies and their kid with round heads and bodies but no visible legs, They pulled and tugged on each other "Cmon-Cmon-He's coming" and all of a sudden in a flash they ran me over and bowled out onto the floor on the other side yelling to each other "Are you all right?" And the woman rollie-pollie grabbed the man and kid and blew into the elevator and slam the door and gone leaving only me with T-Rex behind me but I was laughing too hard to care and in the end it woke me up with "Monster" heartburn and a moral to this story clearly in hand..

     "A fella just might cut back on the Cumin in them taco "    ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Friendly Mid-Month Reminder:





> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab ´s winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!

----------


## LucidRanma

Basic Task 2: Sort of accomplished? I don't think I'd really count it though. Essentially, I get lucid after realizing rocking back and forth on your bed and being awake while being asleep is not possible. I make my way out to the living room, planning to go outside, and lo and behold my dad is sitting in a chair. I ask him to tell me a joke. I can't recall much about it now (I remember it after waking up but didn't write it down), but it had a word "avozhol" or something to that degree, utter gibberish. I asked him again because I figured I'd misheard, but he repeated the joke perfectly. I know that it made literally no sense, it was essentially a random sentence with the above word added to it. 

So technical completion? Like I said, I wouldn't really count it, I could have done better. Ended up going outside and to a neighbor's house, hoping to find a non-familial DC (in my house only family members appear unless I summon someone, and I suck at summoning DCs though I've done it before). Knock on the neighbor's door, suddenly it's this weird cavern mansion house themed after the Flinstones. John Goodman opens the door, invites me in, and I vaguely recall a beautiful woman near the end before I woke up.

----------


## spellbee2

Man, it feels like it's been forever since I've had a quality TotM completion. But I had a really solid lucid on Friday (after pulling an all-nighter on Thursday...) and knocked out Basic 1.


*Spoiler* for _Basic 1_: 



I find myself in a classroom with my roommate and a couple other people that I actually have classes with. I remember the task to bite a DC. I turn towards my roommate, but he looks back at me and says "Don't even think about it." Okay then. Next to him is another friend from class, so I grab his hand and take a bite of his fingers. He turns with a slightly puzzled look on his face. He seems more inconvenienced than anything else. I release his fingers, and he just confusedly asks "Why?" I simply shrug and head on to try something else. 




Not exactly the reaction I expected, but whatevs.

----------


## Patience108

Hey  :woohoo: 

Basic totm1

I look up and a DC is staring down at me so I reach out for his finger and bite it - I look up at him apologetic and say " I dint mean to harm you and you know I would do anything to help you right?" He nods I add that -" he would do anything for me also right?" He nods and we touch fists and seel the deel   ::D: 

Basic totm 2

     I want to complete another task so I ask him to " tell me a joke"
 He says he can't think of one so I ask him to " please try " ...then he says they 'brought the flags out' - I said that it didn't sound like a joke but maybe it was to him and he nodded at me in agreement...okay!

My own thing...
      I try to remember other tasks and get an  incling of a memory about doing something with ones mind so I see a glass on a table and make it rise up with my mind and say to everyone around " look I am controlling this glass with my mind!"
I enjoyed this alot so as I walk out of this place I make me and all the DC's levitate our way out of the room by telekinesis -

Advance totm 1 attempt...

      When I reach outside I remember An advanced totm challenge to crumple up the dream scene ... So I look around and with a sweeping movement with my hands I make a wide crumpling gesture that then brings all of the the dream scene into a small bright cube in my hand - it looks amazing, this replica of the scene around me sitting in my hand in the form of a small bright yellow cube ... I try again Incase this isn't enough for my wings and the same thing happens again - I am happy with it but am unsure if it's competed the task as it was more that I accomplished making a tiny cube replica of my dream scene rather than a crumple ....as a replica of the dream scene ( lots of yellow in the surroundings ) - now a small golden yellow cube sits alive in my hands I walk on...

Bonus task attempt

     As I walk on I remember a task Sensei set of creating a paradox - I see a young girl walking towards me and I put up my hand and imagine I have created an exact replica of her face in the palm of my hand - I look but I dint manage - my hand looks like a beautiful tartan though which is nice but maybe not a paradox;(

Great tasks!

----------


## Nazrax

I attempted Basic II last night (Full DJ):





> I ask Mom if she can tell me a joke. She gets a really serious look on her face and says "No ... no, I can't," then launches into this weird philosophical monologue about how telling a joke really exposes the depths of your soul, especially when you're in a dream.



Technically, I suppose I completed the task - as someone pointed out, the task was only to "ask" for a joke, not to "be told" a joke - but I'm going to try again and hope for something better.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I bit a DC.

I was in a grocery store, lucid, trying to think of other fun things to do, when I recalled the "bite  DC" task. The first DC I went up to was a young Mexican guy, and I asked him if I could see his hand for a moment. He let me get that far, but as soon as I started to put it hand near my mouth, he jerked it away. Then a DC version of RareCola appeared, and came up to me teasing me about something, so I just said "Oh YEAH?!" and I grabbed his hand real quick. He kinda fell down, giggling and I nipped his hand and said "that'll teach ya  ::D:  "

----------


## FryingMan

Bah, hands & fingers everywhere!  Woblybil had the right idea at least  :tongue2: 

p.s. and congrats, Patience108, I think you're the first to do the crumple!

----------


## FryingMan

Non-lucid TOTM trend continues:

My dad was telling a joke during the preparations for the combo Christian/Jewish wedding of my sister, being held outdoors at some large estate.
It involved some very complex ideas about the cosmic powers being both displeased at the combination of their religious symbols with others.
The punchline was "...Hawkin' and consumin'!"  (a pun on Stephen Hawking's name).

Along with of course an appearance of the music task, this time incubating me reading along with some sheet music in a book store, hearing a beautiful chorus start to sing along, and wondering there the heck I'm going to get a chorus to play this chamber music with us.   After looking over the poker and blackjack books.

----------


## SammyTheSnake

After being somewhat excited by my recent TOTM success, I managed another last night! Unfortunately I had an FA in which I wrote it all down and by the time I realised it was an FA my recollection of it had faded a bit, but I can recall the following salient details:

I'm looking at a female DC and put my fingers to my temples in preparation to communicate psychically with her. I didn't really think too much about what I was going to say so my SC chimes in with "Would you like to have sex with me?" To which she replied by fixing eye contact and reaching down to rub my crotch, while her eyes were saying "what do you think, sexy?"

(Brief intermission)

I look down at my hands and remember that I want to practice doing reality checks, so I watch my hands growing new fingers and changing colours for a bit, then remember I also want to ask somebody for a joke. I spot O (former workmate) and ask him to tell me a joke. The first one comes out as gibberish and I  five him an unimpressed look, so he comes up with something at least intelligible. I can't remember what he said but it might have had something to do with mushrooms. I decide to leave it at that. It's not my fault DC's have a crappy sense of humour...

I remember thinking about doing the paradox task but deciding to try the joke one first, so I didn't try the paradox one at this point, perhaps tonight!

So I reckon I'm due two sets of wings, yay:-)

SammyTheSnake

----------


## PercyLucid

Keep the awesome work!

Tomorrow or Friday the voting polls will open!

----------


## Sensei

Did basic I, advanced II, and bonus last night.


*Spoiler* for _DREAM_: 




I am in the military, and apparently they sent me and my wife on an undercover mission (I think that they actually just sent me, and my wife somehow snuck in, because she wasn't there at first. I realized that this was a dream when I was chilling out with the crew and the talking to all of the guys about the plan for the next morning. I think about how bad I would be at this if it wasn't a dream, I have way too much empathy for anyone and wouldn't be able to see the enemy and betray them, thank goodness it is a dream. They are giving us all guns and telling me the plans. In the morning, we are going to be leaving. _Will have to fast forward later_ I think, as I lay down to go to sleep a lady comes in and debriefs us. She gets super ticked off at me because I falling asleep. I am confused myself since it is a dream, but I use some dream control on her to make her not think anything of it. We all lay down and go to sleep. I am getting ready to fast forward the morning, but then I look next to me and there is a really cute girl snuggling against me, I am getting ready to kiss her, but then my wife appears on the other side of me. 
"I already told her that me and you were married." She says.
"Why would you do that? You are going to blow our cover. Why are you here?"
"I came to help, the mission has changed. You just do what you were planning on." 
I lay down and still have both of the girls cuddling with me. What is that girl thinking being close to me? I read her mind, _I am so lonely and he seems to know exactly what he is doing with his life, he is so hot._ I bite her on the nose and she doesn't know exactly how to react, she just gets up and leaves. That took care of that problem. I close my eyes and fast forward to the next morning.

Apparently over shot, we are getting ready to leave. I notice marks above all our names saying how many shots used as well as people shot. I am going to have to shoot people and put a late healing spell on them, I am not really feeling like killing people even if it is a dream. We travel via train and get to the mall, of course. In front of the mall is an old man I recognize. Doc Brown, probably due to Back to the Future day a couple weeks ago. I pull a serum out of my pocket. To use in emergencies. I use it and think _summoning power_ I summon a Delorian. He asks me why I summoned this.
"Because they have a similar serum, and we can't make this without you. I am sending you back in time, because you are the one who gave this to me." I say as I hand him the other serum. My job was assigned by you, you needed me to send you back in time, you know, so you could make this serum and go back in time."
He laughs and gets in the Delorian and leaves. 
A couple of the guys come out of the mall talking about how they have been juiced up and are ready for battle. We see the "good guys" on the other of the parking lot.  One guy shoots tons of ice across and the other guy transforms into a sled and another one uses fire to get the sled going across the parking lot. I jump on and forget to not use dream powers. I use tons of power to jump into the sky and land on the other side of the parking lot. accidentally crushing sled guy as well as sending the sled guy and fire guy into the mall wall.





I didn't even think about the "other implications of paradox" when I suggested it, I generally think of time travel paradoxes, but thinking about it now, I think that a lot of dream control is generally a paradox by definition. I used the time travel version of a paradox though. haha.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Whew, I was worried about being set upon by a flight of enemy fighters with no wingman



My wings are invisible, but they are there (I completed the ToTY  :tongue2: )

----------


## PercyLucid

Thank you very much for posting the suggestions without dashes, difficulty tier, etc. Makes my work much easier!!!  ::D:  I skipped some suggestions because they were already suggested or very similar to other suggestions.

You can find the December´s ToTM voting booth here:

December 2015 ToTM Voting Thread

Those who have wings, please go and vote for December´s ToTM!!! 

Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:


*Spoiler* for _December 2015 new suggestions_: 





*Basic*
Jump onto a train from a bridge. _littlepooky04_
Seek employment by going to a job interview. _(imazu)_
Try on different wigs and check them out in a mirror. _(imazu)_
Co-host a show with your favorite host. _(imazu)_
Go to a stand-up comedy show. _(imazu)_
Go to an adoption center and adopt a child. _(imazu)_
Do a common household chore. _(imazu)_
Ask a DC if they have any pets. What are they? How many? _(imazu)_
Eat an entire horse. _(imazu)_
Set someone's house on fire. _(imazu)_
Blow up a building. _(imazu)_
Throw a live grenade and cause an explosion. _(imazu)_
Participate in a war. _(imazu)_
Jack (steal) someone's car like in GTA. _(imazu)_
Hand a baby to President Obama. What happens? _(imazu)_
Witness the 2016 American Presidential Election. Who wins? _(imazu)_
Sunbathe. _(imazu)_
Go skiing _(imazu)_
Jump on a trampoline. _(imazu)_
Roast some marshmallows over a campfire and eat 'em. _(imazu)_
Find a book and read the title. _(imazu)_
Paint your nails. _(imazu)_
Invite a stranger into your home and observe them as they do whatever. _(imazu)_
Have a realtor show you an expensive home. _(imazu)_
Ask a DC what a good TotM/TotY would be! _(Jellyd0nut)_

*Advanced*
Climb a volcano with another Dream Character, push them in and then jump in yourself. What does it feel like? _(Lauraw)_
Crush a DC or a rock like a soda can. _(Jellyd0nut)_
Use a portal gun and fall through an infinite loop. _(Jellyd0nut)_
Find yourself sleeping in your room, and slap "yourself". Describe what happens. _(Jellyd0nut)_
Make it rain from the ground to the sky. _littlepooky04_
Swallow sunlight until you glow. _littlepooky04_
Encounter the Loch Ness monster. _(imazu)_
Go to Jurassic World, before or after the dinos break loose, or both. _(imazu)_
Light the way by emitting light from the palm of your hand. Must be in a dark scene. _(imazu)_
Discover a strange crystal, plant or animal and ask someone what it's called. _(imazu)_
Ask your phone to ring, then answer it when it does. Who is it? Why did they call? _(imazu)_
Make a phone call to another planet. Who or what is on the other end? Do they even speak your language? _(imazu)_
Take a picture of bigfoot. _(imazu)_
Get inside a lava lamp by any means. _(imazu)_
Explore an abandoned mine shaft. _(imazu)_
Conjure/summon your favorite Pokémon. _(imazu)_
Meet someone in person who you only know online in waking life. _(imazu)_
Do back flips in the air (or water) until the dream ends or you just can't anymore. _(imazu)_
Go through the Washer, Dryer, or dishwasher for a full cycle. _(Sensei)_

*Bonus*
Go back to a memory where you did something you regret and make it right. _(Jellyd0nut)_







However, you are welcome to read the entire suggestions pool if you desire, and as always, you can add new suggestions  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Another music one: I had an entire non-lucid epic, in multiple chapters, centered around an orchestra concert in which I was supposed to play a solo concerto.  Much mayhem ensued.

----------


## LucidRanma

Advanced Task 1: Again, I'm not sure I'd count it. It's hard to say honestly, a lot of my dreams are like that. Anyways, the dream:

I become lucid in the middle of a dream and find myself twirling around in excitement (which is weird, but it's a dream, so...). It was really low quality though and most everything was black. I could occasionally see my hands and I knew I was outside in some sort of field or desert. I don't remember "feeling" wind, but my memories of it also feel like there was a cool breeze or something (idk how to describe it, it's like how I experienced it and how I remember it are different).

There was a faint glowing above my head, so I tried to look up at the sky, but my eyes wouldn't look up and at one point the light got bright and was blinding so that I had to look down. I believed it was the moon, and in fact I was right. I eventually was able to see the moon before it quickly devolved into changing shapes of white in the pitch black sky. Eventually very dim stars lit up the sky, connected by lines that demonstrated certain clusters of stars (like the Big Dipper and stuff).

Unsatisfied with my dream, I put my hands in front of me and imagined crumpling up the night sky and consequently the dream world around me. The lights, as dim as they may have been, seemed like they came towards my hands for a millisecond, but I don't remember well, and it may not have happened. Either way, I do remember seeing some sort of fold/crease developed around my hands like a folded thing of paper and suddenly my environment was different. It seemed to change rapidly until I rubbed my hands then reached out to touch something. I ended up in my bedroom. Funny thing was, I'd totally forgotten to rub my hands together, which was probably why I had such a hard time seeing the sky in the first place.

Anyways, I sort of did it, but I don't trust my memory of dreams all the time. I do remember some sort of crumpled look to what I did to change the dream scene, but I can't guarantee that my mind didn't impose certain images on my memory just so I could complete the task. Memory is fickle that way.

----------


## greyswanson

Basic Task ii - Ask a DC to tell you a joke (Rodrodrod)

Other things occurred earlier in the dream, but the first thing I remember was a character in tall snowy mountains. He kept walking around and yelling "wooliath" or something like that. The dream follows him up some steep slope in between jagged mountains to the very top. Then, I'm in the dream with my friend Terry. We speak about some random thing and then I'm looking over the cliff. Suddenly, I accidentally fall forwards off the mountain. My mind questions how far up I am and how far I have to fall. The first thought that pops in my mind is that I'm so high it's like I'm skydiving. Sure enough, I fall through some clouds and beneath me I see the earth. I'm miles in the air. This actually puts me to some excitement but I fear that when I hit the ground it might seem all too real and it will hurt. Anyways, my view is of a lot of water and some land masses on the edges. I'm falling closer and closer to earth when I realize that this is a dream. When I realized it, I just decided I could float up right as I got close to earth. Before I hit the ground, my momentum shifts and I'm flying upwards now. I look at my hands and decide to do some reality checks. First, I rub my hands together to feel some friction. Then, I do some math. "2+2 is four. 3x3 is 9." Okay, I'm solidified now. A thought comes up, "okay now what I do want to do?" At first I was going to just explore the dream but then I remembered the TOTM and decided I go onto the ground and look for someone to ask to tell me a joke. So, I fly towards the ground through the clouds until I see a bridge over water. I fly down and land under it now standing in shallow water under the bridge. I look over and see two people against a wall. I do not know who the person is on the left, but on the right is my friend JP. A smile lights up my face and also his as I walk over to him. I say hello and then ask him to tell me a joke. He refuses and says that it will disgrace his family and also the university that we go to. I lose interest in his story and turn around. My left eye starts to close so I try to look at my hands and rub them together but the dream collapses.

----------


## woblybil

A good lucid but no task, Mostly because I killed all of my DC's except the other me that seemed to stay occupied peeing down holes in the floor :YDDD:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok, wings are officially borked. For example, I just winged greyswanson and the wings don't show up. So for now, I'll keep going by the book and winging folks, but if they aren't showing up for you, please direct the situation to gab, our illustrious tech admin. Hopefully she can fix it.

Sorry for the inconvenience guys. Also, great job on all the TOTMs!! These task threads are my favorite in the whole forum. They are truly what make this place DreamViews.

----------


## woblybil

> Ok, wings are officially borked.



Them damn cigars are gonna kill ya  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Them damn cigars are gonna kill ya



Down here in the South we call them "stogies"

----------


## jzinser

Hey guys! I bit a DC last night...

So I was having a dream about being in a sort of beach resort when I started to wake up, I seized the moment and focused on the dream to go back to it (lucid).

I was back in the dream and I told all the DCs around me that we were dreaming, they didn't seem to have much of a reaction. I remembered the task and found a little girl with an aqua dress walking around there, she was about 5 with short hair. I grabbed her arm and she started pulling it to break free but I didn't let go. I bit her between the elbow and the hand... she shouted and started crying instantly  :Sad:  (poor thing), I decided to fly away before getting in trouble haha

JP.

----------


## Daniele

I've been secretly reading the TOTM threads for a while now and I really like last month's and this month's basic tasks. I think combining these with my personal goals may help increase my lucid frequency. Hopefully I'll report back with a joke.

----------


## Lang

Everyone keep up the great work!

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job everybody!

Those with wings head to the Lucid Task club to find December ToTM! On the 1st it will go life for everybody!

----------


## Intet

I completed advanced task II last night:

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I was using the restroom when I became lucid. I finished and left the restroom down a flight of stairs. I ended up in my college's lecture hall, where a physics lecture was taking place. I tried to fly down to the level where the lecturer was speaking, but could only manage to jump long distances. After I jumped down to the lowest level, I remembered that one of the tasks of the month was to communicate with a dream character using telepathy. I telepathically broadcasted "send me a message," and then listened to hear what the DCs said. I heard a couple of them whispering "quiet" non-telepathically, but I wasn't sure if they were saying it to me or not, so I wasn't satisfied. I left the lecture hall and saw a door to the outside with two of my college's community safety officers standing next to it. I telepathically asked them, "may I come through?" One of them said "yes" out loud, and I went through the door and started walking toward a different building. Outside that building I saw X, who was leaving a group of friends but wasn't sure where she would go next. I asked if she wanted to come to my room, and she said yes. At one point during this exchange, she phased partway into the ground and then came out again. We started walking across campus, and when we crossed the quad I told her "I'm in a lucid dream right now." She said "That's nice; most lucid dreamers don't talk strongly about it." Then I moved my IWL legs and woke up.

----------


## woblybil

I didn't do another task but it was fun so I'll post it here anyways just for some end of the month giggles......


*Spoiler* for _Nudist Camp_: 



11/28
9:00am  As I started to recall the dream I was at a naturist compound,(I knew I was dreaming but thought taking control now would be really dumb so I just played along)  About a hundred acres surrounded entirely by trees on top of a high berm so people couldn't see inside, There was a paved perimeter bike path with planters inside the trees and benches at intervals with a sort of swale in the middle of a large grassy field..I was riding naked with a group of mostly naked girl cyclists riding around the outside trail and we stopped to rest periodically at which time some of the naked girls were hugging and loving me up we stopped at a bungalow sort of place and one of the girls said "C'mon, I want to show you something" (You already know what she showed me) and as we went back outside I said "We need a shower, We smell bad" 
 I guess we didnt shower because next we were walking thru the field on paths with some other nudies and started talking about hiding places for pot where there were other tall plants to hide it and the girl I did in the shelter still hanging around my neck said "Most of these planters are aleady hiding some but I'll show you where to plant a couple" so I somewhere got two, foot tall plants in big, black plastic pots was somehow carrying them stacked one on top the other without wrecking any with one hand while holding the girl with the other and as we were carrying them investigating possible hiding places by the planters I woke up wishing I could recall more of the best parts 


  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

11/29            Telepathy Task Fail.  (badly)
7:00am I was driving along a dusty road in a one wheeled something or other with a chicken in a crate on the back of it and thought of the telepathy task. (I already had guessed I was dreaming) I tried to ask it to tell me a joke and kill two birds (joke) with one stone but instead it got just one big eye and it's pecker (beak) fell off out of the crate and stared to become another chicken so I said forget the joke and one leg fell off out of the crate and started to turn into another chicken and while I was thinking of it it became a one eyed, short-peckered, flying, purple, people-eater. (Only Kidding) But that's about the best description I can think of, I was trying to think of ways to keep it from multiplying more when fortunately the train came by and woke me up before it got worse 
 ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

In a new first for me, I think this is the first time I got several TOTMs done on the very last day of the month.   Too much to hope for for wings for a day?

Basic I and II Success 
Like many others the jokes were weak and sort of nonsense, but at least the guy tried, then I bit him to make sure of the TOTM success  :smiley: .

Advanced I fail (hey at least I tried it, I'd feel bad if I didn't try my own task at least once)
I started trying to crumple up the cloud-filled moonlit night sky, but didn't feel any physical traction, and got distracted by a screech and ran to investigate.

2015-11-30 LD#156,#157 strange stuff on sand, in houses [TOTM], weird animals, vague encounters - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## robertcox88

Got on this late but made it in time... Last night I became lucid in a dark room and saw my nephew (he's 7 now... though he looked about 4 in the dream) sitting on a bed and I went over to bite him. I couldn't really get my teeth in though it was like I couldn't open my mouth very wide and he had really tough skin that my teeth would just slide off of. He shouted "Mommy he's trying to bite me!" Not really too alarmed just matter of fact. I stepped back and tried to get him from a different angle and this time got a better bite bit still a crumby one. He shouted even more matter of fact "Mommy he's trying to bite me again!" like it happens all the time lol.

----------


## PercyLucid

Very well done!

Now you can work on December 2015! 

Have fun!

 :lock:

----------

